# Helmkameras? Was nehmen?



## Crash Zero (8. August 2006)

Hey Leute. Ich wollt mir evtl. eine Helmkamera zulegen.

Was gibts den so auf dem Markt, und was in denn in punkto Gewicht, Befestigung und Bildqualität zu empfehlen?

Danke schon für eure Antworten.


----------



## Crash Zero (8. August 2006)

Sorry Leute falsches Forum!!!

Wenn Ihr was bezutragen habt Ihr findet es jetzt unter Tech Talk.
Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexspeed (8. August 2006)

Nur mal so das müsste fürs erste reichen

http://www.geckocams.com/D/indexD.html

denn rest gibts beim tech talk

Grüße


----------



## Stylo77 (9. August 2006)

www.blackeyeusa.com gibts in nürnberg in der fahrradkiste


----------



## Coffee (9. August 2006)

am besten diesen thread lesen ;-)

grüße coffee


----------

